# Trivia 5/30



## luckytrim (May 30, 2018)

trivia 5/30
DID YOU KNOW...
There’s an opposite of “Déjà vu”.
Called “Jamais Vu”, this phenomenon describes when you know  something has
happened before, but it seems unfamiliar.

1. "___________" is a figure of speech in which the selected  words share 
their first sound.
(Hint; Starts with "A")
2. Who is the hero of 'The Iliad'?
3. Who wrote "The Maltese Falcon"?
4. Who approved construction of the infamous Berlin  Wall?
  a. - Stalin
  b. - Lenin
  c. - Khrushchev
  d. - Brezhnev
5. What is the third book in the Old Testament?
6. Who was the first player in the history of the National  Football League 
to throw for over 5,000 yards in a season ?
  a. - Johnny Unitas
  b. - Dan Marino
  c. - Peyton Manning
  d. - Tom Brady
7. Who lives at 124 Conch Street, Bikini Bottom ?
8. Where might one find an orchid in its native  habitat?
  a. -  Both of these
  b. -  Neither of these
  c. -  On a rock in a cloud forest high in the  Andes
  d. - Clinging to a tree in the Everglades

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Jellyfish do not possess a brain.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Alliteration
2.  Achilles
3.  Dashiell Hammett
4. - c
5.  Leviticus
6. - b
7.  SpongeBob SquarePants
8. - a

TRUTH !!
While jellyfish do not have a brain, they have an elementary  nervous system
with receptors that detect light, vibrations, and chemicals in  the water.
These abilities, along with the sense of gravity, allow the  jellyfish to
orient and guide itself in the water.


----------

